# Subclass 190 (VIC) Visa Processing Time?



## Shiv11 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I have submitted my Visa Application (Subclass 190, VIC with 65 points) on 16th of Dec 2013 and last document that was Indian Police Clearance, I had submitted on 10 Jan 2014. 

From 19-Jan-2014, Document status is changed to "Received" but I have not got any email from Case Office (CO) so not sure CO has been assigned or not.

I made a call to Aus Immi Dep and they said standard processing time is 6 months but on web site it is mentioned 12 weeks. Same question I asked her that on Web site it is mentioned 12 weeks and you are stating 6 months then she said after assigning case office it may take 12 weeks.

I asked her that has CO been assigned? She said I can't give this information. You need to just wait and watch.


Recently anyone got 190 Visa Grant, who applied after 15th-Dec-2013?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Shiv11, 

you can compare timelines on the http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/311553-2014-189-190-visa-applicants.html thread but bear in mind that individual timelines vary a lot. According to the GSM Allocation Dates you should get a CO after - roughly - seven weeks but the Christmas/holiday period probably added 2-3 weeks. The CO will only get in contact with you if s/he needs something and some forum members received their grants without any communication with the CO. 

My recommendation: _Try_ to relax. It will take as long as it takes and at the end of the day a month more or less does not make any difference.


----------



## Shiv11 (Jan 5, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi Shiv11,
> 
> you can compare timelines on the http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/311553-2014-189-190-visa-applicants.html thread but bear in mind that individual timelines vary a lot. According to the GSM Allocation Dates you should get a CO after - roughly - seven weeks but the Christmas/holiday period probably added 2-3 weeks. The CO will only get in contact with you if s/he needs something and some forum members received their grants without any communication with the CO.
> 
> My recommendation: _Try_ to relax. It will take as long as it takes and at the end of the day a month more or less does not make any difference.


Thanks for your quick response. 

I am bit worried. Few of my friend they got grant without getting any confirmation from CO. Directly they got grant email in Dec 2013 and for few CO has been assigned within a week (They had same point as me and Same Skillselect and same experience). 

I am not sure recently if there is any change in Time line. I was just considering VIC Processing time that is 12 weeks.

https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov....led-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

I have applied my Victoria State application on 12 June 2014 with 60 points for code 2613*.. Any idea how long would VIC take to grant an invite?


----------



## sushree (Aug 15, 2014)

paisrikanth said:


> I have applied my Victoria State application on 12 June 2014 with 60 points for code 2613*.. Any idea how long would VIC take to grant an invite?



Hi,

I have applied for the invitation beginning August and then I was asked to submit a letter of Commitment in mid August. I have not heard anything yet from the State. I have applied through an agent and the agent says for invitation also the timeline is 12 weeks. I am scared as from what i have learnt from this forum, VIC state has rejected applications in the past for testers. I have applied for tester role in VIC state.

Sushree


----------



## gsingh (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi friends.


----------

